
Thirteenth-Century Paintings Uncovered in Poitiers Cathedral [French] - diodorus
https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/culture-loisirs/des-peintures-du-13eme-siecle-decouvertes-dans-la-cathedrale-de-poitiers-1447069052
======
diodorus
Here's my translation of the first part of the article:

"Paintings of an exceptional quality have been discovered in Poitiers
cathedral this year: 900 square meters of painted murals dating to the 13th
century, hidden under a coat of whitewash since the 18th century. The vivid
colors and the designs have in large part survived. It took an infiltration of
water in the southern transept of the Saint-Pierre catheral in Poitiers to
rediscover these works. Damaged stones needed to be replaced, and historical
researchers took the opportunity to examine the stones.

Good choice! Behind the layer of whitewash laid down in the 18th century,
undoubtedly to hide these sublime paintings, which were too damaged or
outdated in terms of the taste of that age, there was color. The simple
masonry construction was transformed suddenly into a monumental site."

